# Reba RL Bremsaufnahme



## Hangtime (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute ich hab mal ne kurze Frage. Mein 2012 Team 6 ist endlich gekommen, allerdings muss ich die Bremse am Vorderrad neu zentrieren (schleift ein bisschen). Mit welchem Drehmoment muss ich die Schrauben wieder anziehen? Hab ich das mit den 10,2 Nm richtig gesehen? Will ja nicht gleich die Gabel schrotten....

Bei Shimano steht übrigens 6-8 Nm ?!? 6 oder 10,2 ist ja schon nen kleiner Unterschied.....


----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke es läuft so: Der Gabelhersteller gibt das für ihn geltende max. Drehmoment an. Shimano, kombatibel mit allen anderen Gabelhersteller gibt ein geringeres an, das für alle Gabeln möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangtime (26. Oktober 2012)

Okay.... also reichtes wenn ich mit 7,8Nm anziehe?


----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2012)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...er/Content/Gabeln/32MM/32MM_Installation.html

10,2Nm nicht überschreiten also ist 8 Nm laut meinem Wissen völlig OK. und da Schraubensicherung schon dran ist dürfte das absolut ausreichend sein. Gegebenenfalls nach einer Tour überprüfen ob sich etwas gelockert hat sonst passt es.


----------



## Hangtime (26. Oktober 2012)

aha okay... ja dann passt es 

PS:
schleift aber immer noch.... naja vlt. mal nen bisschen öl 
nee aber vlt erst mal richtig einfahren. Ist ja noch frisch aus der BOX


----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2012)

Schrauben öffnen...Rad mit viel schwung drehen...zudrehen, dabei soll das Rad immer noch Schleiffrei drehen und irgendwann dann mit Drehmoment anziehen.

Meine Beläge haben 50hm Abfahrt gebraucht, danach waren die schleiffrei.


----------



## Hangtime (26. Oktober 2012)

ja meine sind bei +10 hm da ich das Paket in die 2. Etage getragen hab ....Mich wundert es halt nen bisschen das es erst schleiffrei war. Hab dann nochmal den Schnellspanner gedreht, da er in die falsche Richtung gezeigt hat, und seit dem schleift es (an einer Stelle).... Hab es versucht mit losdrehen, Bremse fest ziehen und dann zudrehen....


----------



## derStuka (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Hangtime,
die wird auch fröhlich weiterschleifen, weil Sie ja warscheinlich nicht eingefahren ist. Auserdem sollte man beachten, das die meisten Angaben bezüglich der Anzugsmomente der erlaubte Höchstwert ist. Das bedeutet man sollte diesen Wert nicht überschreiten. Sobald da alles fest ist kann man aufhören. Der Schnellspanner sollte übrigens auf die bremsabgewandte Seite, dann ist die Klemmkraft höher und auch die Lenkpräzision verbessert sich.


----------



## Hangtime (26. Oktober 2012)

ja gut dann ist klar. Wollte auch morgen mal das erste Ründchen drehen..

Müsste ja dann gut passen wenn die Bremse mit knapp 8 Nm angeszogen ist....


----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2012)

derStuka schrieb:


> .... Der Schnellspanner sollte übrigens auf die bremsabgewandte Seite, dann ist die Klemmkraft höher und auch die Lenkpräzision verbessert sich.


Ist mir neu.  Bei gleich vielen Umdrehungen und umlegen des Klemmkopf baut der Schnellspanner auf beiden Seiten gleich viel Klemmkraft auf. Lediglich das Verbrennrisiko sinkt. Und das nur falls du Rennen fährst, sonst wirst du ja die 2min. zum abkühlen lassen haben. Das ist der einzige Grund den Schnellspanner anders zu montieren, alles andere halte ich für Ammenmärchen, bzw. sollte mir einer beweisen, denn an meinen alten Bikes konnte ich nie einen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## derStuka (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Max V,

ignorier es einfach, das entspricht deinem Motto und auch der Qualität aller Deiner Beiträge hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2012)

derStuka schrieb:


> Hallo Max V,
> 
> ignorier es einfach, das entspricht deinem Motto und auch der Qualität aller Deiner Beiträge hier.




Ich lass mich gerne belehren, nur erklär mir wie deine Theorie funktioniert, meine ist diese:
Die Klemmkraft eines Schnellspanner hängt nunmal von seinen Umdrehungen ab, und danach klemmt der Exzenter noch den Rest.
Was Genau ändert die Einbaurichtung nun an der Klemmkraft? Nichts.
Ich habe am letzten Bike mit dem Schnellspanner rumprobiert und keinen Unterschied festgestellt, wenn einer ist, dann werde ich schon zuwenig sensibel sein. Den Unterschied zur Steckachse am Neuen war für mich aber fühlbar. Und diese ist so montiert, daß der Exzenter auch zur Bremsscheibenseite zeigt. Wäre nun ein Unterschied hätten die Hersteller und die Bravos daraufhingewiesen, oder? 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/schrauber_tipps/schnellspanner-richtig-fixieren/a610.html
http://www.bikeunit.de/fileadmin/_at/documents/Aufbauanleitung_MTB_07.pdf
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=137  (Punkt 13 & 14)
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...d=8&supportcenter_articles_id=189&type=beides

Für mich ist die heiße Bremsscheibe der einzige Grund den Schnellspanner umzudrehen. Das aber auch nur wenn ich am Trail das Rad ausbauen muß und dabei keine Zeit verlieren darf, bzw. ich mich nicht verbrennen will. Denn sonst kann ich vor dem Radausbau 2 min. warten und danach vorsichtig öffnen.


----------



## derStuka (27. Oktober 2012)

Das mit der Schnellspannern ist ein uralter Hut. War schon ein Thema als es noch oft die Schnellspanner mit Unterlegscheiben (Kunststoff) anstelle von Exzenterverschlüssen gab. Nur weil das an Dir vorbeigegangen ist, bedeutet das nicht, das das "Ammenmärchen" sind.
Irgendeine Zeitschrift hatte das auch mal auf dem Prüfstand gemessen. 

Klemmkraft von Schnellspannern mit Unterlegscheibe mäßig, Fazit: geringe Torsionssteifigkeit von Gabel/Vorderrrad, resultierend in mäßiger Lenkpräzision und hohe Anfälligkeit von Geräuschen durch Scheibenbremsen.
Klemmkraft von Schnellspannern mit Exzenter gut (Shimano / Mavic), Fazit: steifere Gabel/Laufrad Einheit und Zugewinn an Lenkpräzision. 
Erstaunlicherweise waren die Klemmkräfte unter Last ( Bremmssteifigkeit/Torsionssteifigkeit) höher wenn, der Verschluß auf der Bremmsabgewandten Seite ist. Hat vielleicht damit zu tun das Die "Hutmutter" auf der Zugachse des Schnellspanners kein seitliches Spiel hat, der Exzenter kann sich ja seitlich leicht bewegen.
Die Besten Werte erreicht das RWS System von DT Swiss, da es ja eine Schraubachse ( werkzeuglos) ist und kein klassischer Schnellspanner. Die Klemmwerte liegen schon in der Nähe von Steckachssystemen. 
Der DT Swiss ist übrigens ein guter Tip für Fahrer von Formula Bremsen, dann schleift und quietscht da nichts mehr.  Übrigens ist der Hinterbau der meisten Räder wesentlich steifer als die Gabel, deshalb reicht es den Schnellspanner vorne mit dem Verschluß auf die Bremsabgewandte Seite zu legen. Hinten stört außerdem das Schaltwerk.


----------



## Max_V (27. Oktober 2012)

derStuka schrieb:


> ...Erstaunlicherweise waren die Klemmkräfte unter Last ( Bremmssteifigkeit/Torsionssteifigkeit) höher wenn, der Verschluß auf der Bremmsabgewandten Seite ist. Hat vielleicht damit zu tun das Die "Hutmutter" auf der Zugachse des Schnellspanners kein seitliches Spiel hat, der Exzenter kann sich ja seitlich leicht bewegen.
> .....


Den Rest bin ich mit dir völlig einer Meinung und klingt auch logisch. Nur diese Aussage höre ich zu ersten mal, hab sie nie irgenwo gelesen oder nun auch nirgends im Netz gefunden. Wenn den ein solcher Unterschied besteht, dann würde doch explizit darauf hingewiesen? Von Hersteller/Bravos und I-Benutzer.
Sogar das mit der besseren Klemmkraft der DT-Spanner kann ich bestätigen, die hat ein Kollege am Rad.


----------



## Hangtime (10. November 2012)

Sorry das ich das hier nochmal ausgrabe... Kennt jemand das Drehmoment für diese Bremsschlauchhalterung.... Finde da nix im Manual....


----------



## Max_V (10. November 2012)

Welche Halterung? Die den Bremsschlauch an der Federgabel fixiert. Da gibt es keine Nm-Angabe, etwas Schraubensicherung und etwas Gefühl und das passt.


----------



## Hangtime (11. November 2012)

ja genau die mein ich. Ja hab ich jetzt auch so gemacht... Mal schauen ob es hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

